# Code Question



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Can you tie an expansion valve into a WH T & P line? I don't believe you can, but someone else said it is okay.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Never mind, I found it in the code book. )


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

well then , i will delete my answer

no free info here


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well Fine then. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

indy what are you doing today


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mr Diy'er,
I bet you are mighty pissed the answer to your question is not here. Please return to Google for different results.

Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Matt said:


> Mr Diy'er,
> I bet you are mighty pissed the answer to your question is not here. Please return to Google for different results.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Matt


:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Call a plumber, oh thats right your hubby is a plumber, call your hubby he should know.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm bad, he gave me the answer Ron. I like to have two sources before I commit anything to memory - perfectionism. Yes, I do drive him crazy. :yes:

504.6 #4 - Won't ever ask that question again. :no:


----------

